# Do I need to replace the oil drain plug?



## jodebg (Sep 9, 2010)

Doing my first oil change.

Is it advisable to changer the drain plug at each oil change?

Any advise on oil filter brand?

I have VW splash guards installed on my CC.

Will the CC go up Rhino ramps, etc. with the splash guards?

Thanks


----------



## Edmundo II (Oct 16, 2012)

jodebg said:


> Doing my first oil change.
> 
> Is it advisable to changer the drain plug at each oil change?
> 
> ...


Is it advisable to change the drain plug at each oil change? There is no need to replace the oil drain plug at each oil change

Any advise on oil filter brand? Use the recommended VW oil filter

Will the CC go up Rhino ramps with the splash guards? If the car has been lowered, the splash guards might be damaged when using Rhino ramps


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, it is recommended that you change your drain plug with washer every oil change. Do you have to, no. But it is recommended. Mine is leaking a little bit right now because I didn't change it last oil change. I will be changing mine next time I change the oil.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

I use an oil extractor so no need to remove the oil drain plug. Top side filter here also makes oil/oil filter change a breeze.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

tagsvags said:


> I use an oil extractor so no need to remove the oil drain plug. Top side filter here also makes oil/oil filter change a breeze.


It's been proven that you don't get _all_ the oil out that way. Or I should say, _as much_ out. I agree it is a lot more convenient. Although, if you don't have to lift the car, you probably don't check the underside as often.  Just sayin'.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

tagsvags said:


> I use an oil extractor so no need to remove the oil drain plug. Top side filter here also makes oil/oil filter change a breeze.


BTW, that's a CR140 right?


----------

